# A lovely write up on Denman



## Dobiegirl (30 November 2017)

https://www.racingpost.com/news/rp-sunday/golden-days-behind-him-peaceful-years-ahead/309530


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 November 2017)

Thank you for posting the link, what lovely words.  I was fencing judging when he team chased at the Worcestershire, never under estimate Miss Alexander's bravery riding Denman.  He was well named as 'The Tank'.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 November 2017)

One brave lady for sure but she has got 2 fantastic replacements, the Barbers and PN obviously think highly of her and rightly so.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 November 2017)

All credit is due to the Barbers.  Had Kauto Star only had such owners.

Alec.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 November 2017)

what a lovely write up,  also nice to see a little clip of alistair,    i always enjoyed his contribution to the racing....


----------



## Orangehorse (1 December 2017)

I loved Denman.  I always thought he was a better natural jumper than Kauto Star in their early days, although KS did learn and get better.

It is great that Denman had a lovely second career and now a peaceful retirement.


----------



## Snowfilly (1 December 2017)

Denman was always my favourite; a better jumper and the heart of a lion. I loved following his second career and happy to hear he's got a peaceful retirement.

That all horses could be as well loved as he's been!


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 December 2017)

Lovely piece about the old boy.  good to hear he's living the life and enjoying it.


----------

